# [RISOLTO] Bittorrent maledetto

## Azangod

Dopo enorme scazzo ed innumerevoli test posto qui.

Ma esiste un maledetto client bittorrent decente?

Azureus mi si impalla, a nulla è servito eliminare le configurazioni, emergerlo 30 volte, provare tutte le jre da blackdown a sun, dalla 1.4 alla 1.5; ho creato un link virtuale .Azureus che punta a .azureus

Parte, si configura, gli do in pasto un torrent e dopo un poco immancabilmente crusha con un:

/usr/bin/azureus: line 53: 27073 Killed                  java -cp $(java-config -p systray4j,azureus-bin 2>/dev/null) -Djava.library.path="${AZDIR}" org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.Main

Sono strastufo, in più non mi funziona più il vecchio bittorrent con la btdownloadgui.

Dire che ktorrent faccia schifo è un eufemismo.

Qualcuno ha qualche suggerimento?

Tnx a lot!Last edited by Azangod on Fri Mar 31, 2006 9:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

io su x86 utilizzo azureus-bin e non ho mai avuto nessun problema, adesso non ho gentoo sotto mano, ma uso l'ultima versione stabile.

Byez

----------

## yardbird

 *Azangod wrote:*   

> Dire che ktorrent faccia schifo è un eufemismo.

 

Per curiosità, cos'ha che non va ktorrent? Io lo trovo ottimo, il migliore di quelli grafici.

Fra quelli testuali ti consiglio rtorrent.

----------

## Kernel78

rtorrent mi ha sempre soddisfatto

----------

## drakkan

sono molto soddisfatto della combianazione mldonkey + sancho come interfaccia,

con un solo client accedo a tutte le reti (torrent, edonkey, gnutella, ecc...)   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Azangod

 *yardbird wrote:*   

>  *Azangod wrote:*   Dire che ktorrent faccia schifo è un eufemismo. 
> 
> Per curiosità, cos'ha che non va ktorrent? Io lo trovo ottimo, il migliore di quelli grafici.
> 
> Fra quelli testuali ti consiglio rtorrent.

 

Rileggendo il messaggio mi sono accorto di aver usato un tono eccessivamente polemico e di questo mi scuso.

Ripartendo più costruttivamente il discorso è che sono sempre stato eternamente sfigato col bittorrent.

Ho passato giornate a provare tutto quello che compariva nel portage che potesse vagamente gestire bittorrent.

Azureus è graficamente stiloso, ti permette di tenere sott'occhio con semplicità praticamente tutto oltre al vantaggio di poter gestire + torrent simultaneamente.

Non mi va, continua a crushare, quando lo rilancio inizia a fare il check delle parti e poi ricrusha, sempre. Per non parlare di quei fastidiosi pop-up di errore di apertura di un file torrent '' che non esiste.

Qtorrent mi caccia un errore

Bittorrent, tempo fa l'ho dovuo abbandonare perchè non riusciva a gestire più di 500 files per torrent; l'ho riprovato in questi giorni e pare non esserci più quel comodo script phyton che apriva una scarna finestrella in X con la barra di progressione (tanto mi bastava).

Attualmente la versione testuale non fa altro che produrre uno scrolling infinito e a quanto ho potuto notare nessuna possibilità di interazione.

Appena ho un attimo provo rtorrent.

Circa KTorrent invece non sono mai riuscito a farlo andare decentemente, mi da sempre errori, va lentissimo, non trova i tracker, gli stessi che Azureus riesce a gestire benissimo (fra un crush e l'altro). Ho provato più volte a modificare quelle 4 opzioni in croce che offre ma senza risultati apprezzabili. Sono sì dietro ad un router ma sono nattato fuori con un ip fisso personale senza nessun filtro quindi non può essere un problema di porta.

Ad ogni modo visto che mi dici che funge riproverò a metterci mano.

Grazie a tutti ^^

----------

## thewally

 *Azangod wrote:*   

> Parte, si configura, gli do in pasto un torrent e dopo un poco immancabilmente crusha con un:
> 
> /usr/bin/azureus: line 53: 27073 Killed                  java -cp $(java-config -p systray4j,azureus-bin 2>/dev/null) -Djava.library.path="${AZDIR}" org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.Main!

 

Fai attenzione ad utilizzare >=dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.5.0, mi sembra lo dica anche l'ebuild, altrimenti crasha inevitabilmente.

Ricordati di selezioinare la vm con java-config.  :Wink: 

----------

## yardbird

 *Azangod wrote:*   

> Bittorrent, tempo fa l'ho dovuo abbandonare perchè non riusciva a gestire più di 500 files per torrent; l'ho riprovato in questi giorni e pare non esserci più quel comodo script phyton che apriva una scarna finestrella in X con la barra di progressione (tanto mi bastava).
> 
> Attualmente la versione testuale non fa altro che produrre uno scrolling infinito e a quanto ho potuto notare nessuna possibilità di interazione.

 

Forse il comando che cerchi è "bittorrent-curses".

 *Azangod wrote:*   

> Circa KTorrent invece non sono mai riuscito a farlo andare decentemente, mi da sempre errori, va lentissimo, non trova i tracker, gli stessi che Azureus riesce a gestire benissimo (fra un crush e l'altro). Ho provato più volte a modificare quelle 4 opzioni in croce che offre ma senza risultati apprezzabili. Sono sì dietro ad un router ma sono nattato fuori con un ip fisso personale senza nessun filtro quindi non può essere un problema di porta.
> 
> Ad ogni modo visto che mi dici che funge riproverò a metterci mano.

 

Personalmente mi sono trovato molto meglio con l'ultima versione di ktorrent, la 1.2, rispetto alle precedenti. Non so se sia ancora in ~x86 però...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

ad esser onesto, anche io mi son sempre trovato bene con KTorrent [versione 1.2 , ~x86]. QTorrent anche a me non funzionava ed azureus l'ho provato ed era un po' troppo esoso di risorse per i miei gusti.

Il dubbio sorge spontaneo: la rete è tutta ok? Ed il tuo sistema, ha molti pacchetti in ~x86?

Per quanto riguarda il post iniziale, un po' di sconforto è lecito quando tutto non va. Ma tranquillo poi passa  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Azangod

 *Quote:*   

> Fai attenzione ad utilizzare >=dev-java/sun-jre-bin-1.5.0, mi sembra lo dica anche l'ebuild, altrimenti crasha inevitabilmente.
> 
> Ricordati di selezioinare la vm con java-config. 

 

Dunque, per quanto riguarda la vm seguono una serie di comandi per fare un po' di bug-tracking. Le uniche jre che ho nel sistema sono le 1.5. La vm in uso è la jdk-1.4

```
azajob ~ # java-config -L

[sun-jdk-1.4.2.10] "Sun JDK 1.4.2.10" (/etc/env.d/java/20sun-jdk-1.4.2.10) *

[sun-jre-bin-1.5.0.06] "Sun JRE 1.5.0.06" (/etc/env.d/java/20sun-jre-bin-1.5.0.06)

azajob ~ # java-config -f

sun-jdk-1.4.2.10

azajob ~ # java-config -o

/opt/sun-jre-bin-1.5.0.06

azajob ~ # java-config -O

/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.2.10

```

Azureus crusha immancabilmente non appena finito il check delle parti, qualcuno ha qualche altra idea? 

 *Quote:*   

> Forse il comando che cerchi è "bittorrent-curses".
> 
> [...]
> 
> Personalmente mi sono trovato molto meglio con l'ultima versione di ktorrent, la 1.2, rispetto alle precedenti. Non so se sia ancora in ~x86 però...

 

No, quello che cercavo era una sorta di btdownloadguy.py o qualcosa del genere (per quanto ricordi). Ad ogni modo il bittorent-curses è carino ed elimina il problema dello scrolling.

rtorrent sembra decisamente più interessante.

Per finire ho emerso ktorrent 1.2 (sì, è ancora nel ramo instabile), ebbene, c'è davvero un abisso fra la 1.0 e la 1.2!! Sembra davvero interessante, purtroppo prima di giovedì non potrò provare tutte queste interfacce, grrafiche e non.

Grazie ancora per l'aiuto!

----------

## thewally

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> QTorrent anche a me non funzionava ed azureus l'ho provato ed era un po' troppo esoso di risorse per i miei gusti.

 

La gui di Azureus è accattivante, devi pur pagarla in qualche modo   :Very Happy: 

Ti dirò di più, qualche tempo fà c'è anche stato un bug/feature che causava la chiamata di java molte volte, con l'aumento vertiginoso dell'utilizzo della CPU, sul mio Athlon Duron in pochi decine di minuti arrivava al 100% e dopo pochi secondi crashava tutto.   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda il post iniziale, un po' di sconforto è lecito quando tutto non va. Ma tranquillo poi passa 

 

No.... Non puoi dirgli così... e io, che speravo nel suicidio in diretta...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   OK, scherzo , scherzo...   :Laughing: 

----------

## Azangod

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> ad esser onesto, anche io mi son sempre trovato bene con KTorrent [versione 1.2 , ~x86]. QTorrent anche a me non funzionava ed azureus l'ho provato ed era un po' troppo esoso di risorse per i miei gusti.
> 
> Il dubbio sorge spontaneo: la rete è tutta ok? Ed il tuo sistema, ha molti pacchetti in ~x86?

 

Sì, la rete è ok, ai tempi beati i torrent li macinavo con quello che se non ricordo male doveva essere un btdownloadgui.py (che altro non era che un interfaccia per bittorrent-3.4.2). aMule pure funge benone.

In ~x86 ho solo i driver ati, il php e qualche altro softwarino di poco conto, niente di vitale per il sistema (non uso neanche la kde 3.5, sgrunt! quando sarà disponibile nel ramo stabile?!?).

Tutto sommato non nego di essere poco pratico con le use:

```
USE="kde tcpd -ipv6 -freetds -gnome qt -gtk gtk2 arts alsa avi java opengl reiserfs mmx crypt apache2 sse xine imlib tiff svga fbcon matroska samba mysql mpeg jpeg dvd png mime mp3 msn divx4linux icq oggvorbis flash cdr acpi pdflib truetype usb jpeg2k cups ruby hal"
```

 *Quote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda il post iniziale, un po' di sconforto è lecito quando tutto non va. Ma tranquillo poi passa 

 

eh   :Very Happy:   sopprattutto quando passi da zero a parecchie diverse soluzioni possibili   :Razz: 

Non vedo l'ora arrivi giovedì per provare ktorrent 1.2 che mi intrippa parecchio.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Eh vedrai, spero proprio che buon korrent possa dati pace  :Very Happy:  incrociamo le dita! Poi facci sapere come è andata...

----------

## Azangod

Allora:

con Azureus ho risolto.

Il problema era che per usare tomcat ho bisogno delle jdk 1.4. per azureus invece le jre 1.5.

Ho settato le jdk come vm di sistema e le jre come vm dell'user che usa azureus e funge.

```
azathoth@azajob ~/.gentoo $ java-config -s sun-jre-bin-1.5.0.06

Env files in /home/azathoth/.gentoo updated. Source these in your shell's profile.

azathoth@azajob ~ $ cat .gentoo/java

# Autogenerated by java-config

# Command: --set-user-vm=sun-jre-bin-1.5.0.06

PATH=/opt/sun-jre-bin-1.5.0.06/bin:/opt/sun-jre-bin-1.5.0.06/javaws:${PATH}

# VERSION="Sun JRE 1.5.0.06"

MANPATH=${MANPATH}:/opt/sun-jre-bin-1.5.0.06/man

JRE_HOME=/opt/sun-jre-bin-1.5.0.06

JAVA_HOME=/opt/sun-jre-bin-1.5.0.06

```

Domanda: come faccio ad inserire in automatico queste variabili nel file .bashrc?

ktorrent 1.2 non è lontanamente paragonabile al 1.0, l'unico problema è che ogni tanto vedo lo stato in stallo e ho notato anche che si inchioda (o almeno lo ha fatto dopo un po'). Si inchioda nel senso che non riesco ad interagire con i comandi della finestra però questa si aggiorna e lo scaricamento prosegue. Devo vedere se è stato un caso o è lo standard.

----------

## xveilsidex

io usavo BITTORNADO e devo dire ke andava di lusso !

----------

## Sparker

 *Azangod wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Domanda: come faccio ad inserire in automatico queste variabili nel file .bashrc?
> 
> 

 

Basta che metti export davanti:

export JRE_HOME=/opt/sun-jre-bin-1.5.0.06

----------

## Azangod

Sì basterebbe un 

```
cat .gentoo/java >> .bashrc
```

per inserire manualmente quelle linee nel .bashrc quello che cercavo era un qualcosa da eseguire nel .bashrc che includa automaticamente quel file.

Questo perchè così l'utente può cambiare tranqullamente la vm con il java-config senza doversi poi preoccupare di esportare le variabili di ambiente.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ragazzi scusate, ma ho aggiornato KTorrent e non ho più il motore di ricerca/browser integrato.. L'hanno proprio tolto o sta nascosto da qualche parte?   :Confused: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ragazzi scusate, ma ho aggiornato KTorrent e non ho più il motore di ricerca/browser integrato.. L'hanno proprio tolto o sta nascosto da qualche parte?  

 

Aggiornato?

Da che a che?

(che versione?)

----------

## fbcyborg

Hai ragione, scusa se non l'ho specificato. La versione precedente era la 2.1.4 e quella corrente è la 2.2.2.

----------

## bandreabis

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Hai ragione, scusa se non l'ho specificato. La versione precedente era la 2.1.4 e quella corrente è la 2.2.2.

 

CAcchio, è vero!!!   :Razz: 

Dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento si vede che non l'ho usato più.... anche a me è sparito!   :Very Happy: 

Impostazioni --> Configura Ktorrent --> Plugin --> Search (--> attiva)

 :Razz: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie sei stato molto gentile! 

Penso che non sarei mai riuscito a trovarlo con tutta la confusione che ho in mente in questi giorni!!!!  :Very Happy: 

Grazie!

----------

## GuN_jAcK

FoxTorrent, un'estensione per Firefox  :Razz:  io uso questo ^^ easy, leggero e senza installare roba inutile  :Smile: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> FoxTorrent, un'estensione per Firefox  io uso questo ^^ easy, leggero e senza installare roba inutile 

 

si si, giocattolino carino ma se vuoi qualcosa di easy, leggero e senza installare roba inutile allora punta su rtorrent.

Scusa la domanda ma tu hai mai usato ktorrent ? e non intendo installato lanciato e chiuso perchè non ti piace la grafica ma guardato tra le varie opzioni per sfruttarne tutte le potenzialità ? perchè di inutile non c'è nulla per ktorrent ...

----------

## bandreabis

ktorrent (grafica a parte) e molto carino e funziona bene.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fbcyborg

 *drakkan wrote:*   

> sono molto soddisfatto della combianazione mldonkey + sancho come interfaccia,
> 
> con un solo client accedo a tutte le reti (torrent, edonkey, gnutella, ecc...)  

 

Come si fa a settare sancho come interfaccia?

Sancho mi compare nel menu Internet di KDE ma quando lo lancio non si apre nulla...

mentre se lancio la classica Mldonkey gui funziona.

Giusto per provare.

----------

